# What's the best prank you've ever pulled?



## Spyro (17/2/18)

When I was in matric our matric dance date happened to coincide with about 4 other schools in the area. This meant that all limo services were booked out in their entirety. We made a gumtree ad for a discount limo service with 10 available limos for hire. We used one of our friends phone numbers as the contact details. He received over 200 calls over the course of the weekend. Then just for kicks we did it again the following year, long after we'd lost contact with the poor guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/18)

In primary school, I hid a drawing pin on top of my head, back when I still had hair to hide it. 
Then I just randomly klapped another dude on his head, needless to say he hit me back and got spiked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spyro (17/2/18)

blujeenz said:


> In primary school, I hid a drawing pin on top of my head, back when I still had hair to hide it.
> Then I just randomly klapped another dude on his head, needless to say he hit me back and got spiked.


That's brilliant. I applaud you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RynoP (17/2/18)

Stuffed my one teachers pipe with canary birdseed topped with tobaco....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/2/18)

When in matric for 40 days event. We locked the entire school's teachers, head/etc into their tea room they relaxed in during break. We only let them out after 19:00. Needless to say we got smacked the crap out of us, by the principal and by parents afterwards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (17/2/18)

Convinced my dearly departed that the English name for a Tarentaal (Guinea fowl) is Tarentactyl. She not being the kind of person that takes being corrected lightly, nobody bothered to do so. Jirre was I in deep when many years later somebody actually did.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/2/18)

Back when I was still in school we found some dude that parked his car outside his house but did not lock it. Unluckily for him he left the garage remote inside. This was abt 2am in the morning and obviously we had snuck out. Needless to say we spent about 3 hours tormenting the dude by opening and closing his garage door with him not understanding what the hell was going on.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (17/2/18)

We took the principal's car and put it between two trees, front and back with about 2cm to spare at each end. Don't know how he got it out. We went hom after school. That was on a Friday. On Monday was hell to pay......lol. Good memories.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/18)

40 days at school we did a water and flour bomb consisting of 6 black bags of water and 12,5 kg cake flower. Fire hose was involved and helped considerably. Threw it from 1 st storey onto a terrace, 31dry cleaning accounts and 63 victims in total. Took 6, and the whole matric group was only allowed on premises when you actually wrote. The party at the school pool might also have had something to do with it though, Braai of note and maybe a bit of booze, well actually a lot, but they couldn't expel all of us ne!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (18/2/18)

Me and my wife, then girlfriend, befriended a male homosexual couple on one of my visits to Stellenbosch while i was in the army. The one offered me a place to stay () whenever i came to visit Eileen again.

A few weekends later i convinced a colleague in the army to drive me to Stellenbosch on the promise i had a girl i wanted to introduce him to, which i had in my girlfriends roommate and also told him we had a place to stay over. 

On organising the sleepover with my gay contact he informed me he will be out till early the next morning but would leave the key of the flat in a suspended pot-plant outside his door. I told him that i was bringing along a friend that wanted to meet him at which point he showed a lot of excitement, after all, it was a soldier. 

So we drove through, went out with the girls, dropped them off and headed for the flat. On arrival i told him that the owner will not be returning and so he could have the main bed in his room .......a gesture from my side to show my gratitude for the lift.
Went to bed at around 12 but was woken by a loud shout a few hours later.

It all played out perfectly exactly like it was planned in my mind.
The gay guy returned and saw my "gift" to him lying in his bed and decided to climb in naked beside him. Need i say more. 

The happy ending to the prank is that the soldier and my wife's roommate are still happily married till this day.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 7


----------



## Spyro (24/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Me and my wife, then girlfriend, befriended a male homosexual couple on one of my visits to Stellenbosch while i was in the army. The one offered me a place to stay () whenever i came to visit Eileen again.
> 
> A few weekends later i convinced a colleague in the army to drive me to Stellenbosch on the promise i had a girl i wanted to introduce him to, which i had in my girlfriends roommate and also told him we had a place to stay over.
> 
> ...




And the most brutal prank award goes to...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/3/18)

When I was in primary school, my parents rolled tobacco for smoking and I grew up with learning to roll them when either one of them were driving as I didn't want them to have an accident.

We were travelling to PE when I was around 8 or so (I really can't remember how old I was then) - we bought some mielies from the side of the road on the way to family friends. My dad wanted one as soon as we stopped at their house so I decided to grab a piece of King rolling paper and grabbed some dry mielie hairs. My mom was watching me the whole time and decided to let me prank him with it. 

As soon as he lighted it, she and I never laughed so hard in our lives. He never trusted me again after that. It was so funny, watching him cough and splutter at the disgusting taste of his rolled cigarette and wondering why it tasted so horrible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> When I was in primary school, my parents rolled tobacco for smoking and I grew up with learning to roll them when either one of them were driving as I didn't want them to have an accident.
> 
> We were travelling to PE when I was around 8 or so (I really can't remember how old I was then) - we bought some mielies from the side of the road on the way to family friends. My dad wanted one as soon as we stopped at their house so I decided to grab a piece of King rolling paper and grabbed some dry mielie hairs. My mom was watching me the whole time and decided to let me prank him with it.
> 
> As soon as he lighted it, she and I never laughed so hard in our lives. He never trusted me again after that. It was so funny, watching him cough and splutter at the disgusting taste of his rolled cigarette and wondering why it tasted so horrible.



I used to take out tobacco from cigarettes, put matchstick heads and cover it up with tobacco and put it back in the pack.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (28/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I used to take out tobacco from cigarettes, put matchstick heads and cover it up with tobacco and put it back in the pack.



I tried this with a fire cracker once but the guy chucked the cig as soon as the fuse lit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I used to take out tobacco from cigarettes, put matchstick heads and cover it up with tobacco and put it back in the pack.


Hahahahahaha oh my. We were naughty kids

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## lesvaches (2/12/18)

i tried to see if my wife still believes in monsters under the bed. i have never seen anyone run that fast when i grabbed her leg from under the bed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (2/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> i tried to see if my wife still believes in monsters under the bed. i have never seen anyone run that fast when i grabbed her leg from under the bed.



From under the bed to the couch tonight in one fowl swoop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (2/12/18)

jm10 said:


> From under the bed to the couch tonight in one fowl swoop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope, still not. running out of ideas faster than she's running out of patience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (2/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> nope, still not. running out of ideas faster than she's running out of patience.



This is weird, twice you have starter with her and she brushes it off, 

Either she is planning something big or you have a very quiet passive wife who is a saint and your slave.

Im voting she oscars you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (2/12/18)

jm10 said:


> This is weird, twice you have starter with her and she brushes it off,
> 
> Either she is planning something big or you have a very quiet passive wife who is a saint and your slave.
> 
> ...


it would be nice, but she's way to understanding and forgiving.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (3/12/18)

Being born.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

zadiac said:


> Being born.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/12/18)

In my twenties at house parties we would line the toilet with glad wrap and then put the toilet seat down.
Then wait and listen for female screams of disgust

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## daniel craig (3/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> In my twenties at house parties we would line the toilet with glad wrap and then put the toilet seat down.
> Then wait and listen for female screams of disgust


Damn that's pure evil!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Miles.Vapetasia (2/5/19)

A year or so ago, 3 weeks before the music festival, I created a fake craigslist ad saying that I had 4, 3 day EDC passes w/ shuttle passes for sale for $400 ea or all 4 for $1400. Made up some story saying that we could no longer go due to an unforeseen family emergency and needed to sell the passes. Stated in the ad was to contact my cell phone for quicker response... I put my coworkers cell phone number in the ad LOL

The next morning, when we all got into the office, you can tell he just wasn't "in the mood." I asked him what was wrong and before he could answer, he got 3 text messages from people asking about the passes. Finally, he gets out "someone made a craigslist ad with my cell phone number saying I had EDC tickets for sale!" Right after he got that out, he got a call asking about the tickets. Throughout the day, his phone has rang at least 30 times and has gotten at least 50 text messages LOL

At the end of the day, i came clean and told him it was me and that I had deleted the craigslist ad... but it did not stop the calls and texts LOL

Miles -1
Coworker - 0

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (2/5/19)

Miles.Vapetasia said:


> A year or so ago, 3 weeks before the music festival, I created a fake craigslist ad saying that I had 4, 3 day EDC passes w/ shuttle passes for sale for $400 ea or all 4 for $1400. Made up some story saying that we could no longer go due to an unforeseen family emergency and needed to sell the passes. Stated in the ad was to contact my cell phone for quicker response... I put my coworkers cell phone number in the ad LOL
> 
> The next morning, when we all got into the office, you can tell he just wasn't "in the mood." I asked him what was wrong and before he could answer, he got 3 text messages from people asking about the passes. Finally, he gets out "someone made a craigslist ad with my cell phone number saying I had EDC tickets for sale!" Right after he got that out, he got a call asking about the tickets. Throughout the day, his phone has rang at least 30 times and has gotten at least 50 text messages LOL
> 
> ...



LOL
That wouldn't translate well in SA, $1400 x R14.5 (exchange rate) = R20 300.
Would be a very quiet phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Miles.Vapetasia (2/5/19)

blujeenz said:


> LOL
> That wouldn't translate well in SA, $1400 x R14.5 (exchange rate) = R20 300.
> Would be a very quiet phone.


oh damn... lol i totally forgot about the currency exchange ><

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (3/5/19)

Did something similar. Back in the day when people sent jokes and memes over e-mails I had a co-worker that went overboard. You get to work and there where 30-50 mails of absolute rubbish. So I registered him on viagr@.com. The spam mail stopped after that.

Edit: the word viagr@ is banned on the forum?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (9/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SparkySA (22/9/19)

Okey guys here is my prank but there is a little intro to it.

I buy fast cars.... My younger brother made fast cars by that I mean he took a 13i vw Chico golf cut the exhaust and called it fast (7 years younger)

So this is how it happend.....

We were in town on a family gathering at the local spur in Brits, now as you might have guessed the damn noisy little Chico golf has something to do with it.

My brother and parents stays 12km out of town and they all came in the same car to town. The setup was perfect........

When the waiter brought the food I said I had to go to the loo.... Stole my brother's keys from the seat next to me..... Went out to his car took 2m of twin flex electrical wire connected his brakes to his car horn hid the cabling between his electrical wiring and closed everything up nicely (you had to know about cars to actually find what I did).

..... 2 hours later we paid the bill and we went out too our respective cars, hugs and a few kisses later I " left" first, just went around the block to witness the chaos..... It took them 15min just to get out of the parking lot and everytime he got the brakes the car horn went off, I followed them about 5 cars behind them all the way home and it was glorious to say the least, the whole town was in uproar on every stop sign and robot and my parents was swearing at my brother and his custom "windgat little car"

Needless to say I undid what I have done inbetween tears and a sore stomach, I received the silent treatment for a few months after that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/7/21)

This happened way back when I was still in the army. One Saturday morning while chilling on my bed in the barracks my friend comes running into the barracks and you can see this guy is sweating profusely as he asks me where is our toilet paper. Those of you who were in the army will know but for those who weren't, toilet paper is considered white gold, you keep it locked up somewhere in a cupboard or such and as such it just happened to be that I was the holder of our stash.

Now as I said, one could see the urgency on this man's face when he flew into that barracks, alas he caught me in a good mood. Our two beds were in the corner of the barracks and as such, as luck would have it, we had an extra locker to the left of my bed which we used for general things (general layout was your bed, to the right of which you'd have your locker, in front of it you'd have a lock box (trommel) and underneath your bed would be your army bag (balsak)). So I got up and opened the locker to the left, all the while taking my time, moving things around pretending to search, and this guy is jumping up and down with desperation. Now I knew full well that the TP was in my lock box in front of my bed, but I was not going to give it up that easily. After I finished checking that locker, I moved from the left locker to the one on the right. At this point in time he's almost hopping on one foot and looking around me to see if he can spot the white gold rolls.

From there I then moved to my army bag under my bed and being as desperate as he was, he was in there with me throwing things out to try and find it. Last but not least, I eventually opened the lock box and it was scarcely open when he grabbed a roll and made a run for the bathroom uttering words I would rather not repeat in front of anyone ever again. Unfortunately for him, as I lay on my bed screaming with laughter, my good mood took an evil twist...

So I saunter over to the bathroom (communal bathrooms with 4 toilets in a row), pick the toilet right next to him and sit down. After about a minute I call to him to please pass me the TP. Now he wants to get even with me so he only tears off one block and passes it underneath and I was like 'C'mon, don't be like that' and all, and so he good naturedly passes me the whole roll after which I stand up and walk back to the barracks...

Now the following comes to you second hand as I was not there but apparently he asked for the TP again. Then he asked me again and the next moment he let out a blood curling scream with my name being the high note and again words which are not to be expressed in front of anyone else. All the while I was lying on my bed laughing like I never have in my life before or after. 

We were still very good friends for a long time after that but alas he moved overseas and I have not seen him since, but I will never forget that day.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (21/7/21)

I went to a corporate do, all suits a formal wear. During the course of the evening I went into the toilet cubicles, took the melted bar of chocolate out of my pocket and smeared it on my hand.

I waited until I heard some one enter , then stuck my hand under the door and said" no paper in this one, can you help a guy out please"

Not one person helped, not one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

